# Who bought the Nikon D3100



## Emirates (Sep 23, 2010)

Who bought the Nikon D3100? Whats your thoughts and review?

Any pics to share?

thanks


----------



## Emirates (Oct 14, 2010)

anyone??


----------



## KmH (Oct 14, 2010)

What if their pics look like **** because they don't know how to do photography?

Flickr: Nikon D3100

Scientific American recently ran an article that explained that asking for such info online is essentially useless. People will tout a product just to bolster in their own mind the validity of their purchase decision.

The D3100 is a very capable entry-level camera and well worth it's cost. Used properly, it can make stunning images. :thumbup:

I have never used a D3100, but I am familiar with Nikon digital SLR cameras in general. In recent years I have had the D1X, D60, D90, D200, and currently have 4 - D300, and 3 - D3.


----------



## Nikon74 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was planning on getting one, but the screen isn't that great. So I'm getting a D90 instead.


----------



## sean7488 (Oct 30, 2010)

great entry level camera. I personally photograph with a d90, recently upgraded from a d70s. But imo it all comes down to what kind of budget you're on and what you're looking to do in the long run with your camera.


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought the Nikon D3100 yesterday. I really like it. It was my first DSLR camera.


----------



## classcams (Nov 19, 2010)

FiveAlarmPhotography said:


> I bought the Nikon D3100 yesterday. I really like it. It was my first DSLR camera.


 I bought a 3100 a week ago,cos the retailer was doing a bundle sale. I   also have a d90, which is much more expensive. Naturally it is a better camera but I just couldn`t resist that bundle. on the 3100, the one thing that thru me was the moving of the focus light when spot metering.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 19, 2010)

It's a fun and capable camera, I really enjoyed my time with it. Granted the display isn't as good but do you really go by that to judge your photo quality?




Photo Walk 10/29/2010 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Photo Walk 10/29/2010 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




004102710 by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr




Reservoir - Rochester, MN by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr

Here's a fun one with the Nissin Di866 mounted on it:




Nikon D3100 w/Nissin Di866 Speedlight by Light Artisan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MrForrest (Nov 19, 2010)

I did &#65292;and it's a capable camera.My first one.


----------



## FransD (Nov 24, 2010)

i am planning to buy one too. it is a good camera and a good price.


----------



## DeGenova (Dec 5, 2010)

habeeb24 said:


> Even i too planning, Can any one please tell me current market price of Nikon D3100 and features? Please let me know who are currently using it and experience with it..


 
$649 online research it.you can get good deals


----------



## PavementPilot (Dec 17, 2010)

Here is what I just experienced last week. I went to Futureshop and was looking at getting the T1i, and beside it was the D3100. The D3100 was $50 cheaper, so I was kind of interested. The camera guru for that store came over and I asked about the D3100. I had gone from a PAS many years ago to a Sony F717. Now I was ready for the step up to DSLR. Having told him of my level of understanding of photography, he gave me a side by side comparison of these two cameras. There was no sales pressure of any kind, and I walked away with the D3100, and not because it was cheaper. If you are going from PAS to DLSR, I would suggest the D3100, it has 'Guide' setting. It will ask you what you want to shoot and offer some settings that you can then change aswell. It is a great learning step in going to making your own settings.


----------



## maggie06 (Jan 23, 2011)

i got one and this is also my first time to own a dslr. Before im using a point and shoot sony cybershot camera. 

with the d3100, i was so impressed. the sharpness of the images i have taken was so great. and it is also light in weight.


----------



## Biggs88 (Jan 24, 2011)

I got one as a back up body to my D300s.

Great little camera. It is very small, light, and compared to the D300s it feels cheap. 
Way to small for me to use all the time, but it fits in the bag great as a backup.

If I were you looking at getting one dslr, i'd look into a used D90.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

I have one. It's a good camera. I will be a loyal Nikon supporter until the end of time. I recently have had the D40 and D60 as well. I prefer the D3100 over both for the 1080p video recording. It's opened my eyes in terms of career choice.


----------



## mswiech (Jan 28, 2011)

I recently bought one before xmas on a sale price of 629.99.  I was hyming and hawing about that and the Nikon D7000 and Canon T2i.  Since the D7000 was not in stock and I was comparing what I wanted to do and what feature I was looking at I opted for the D3100.  It is a great little camera and does what it is supposed to do. What I don't like about it is the recording in it. I don't buy a camera for its recording features but more so for there photographic ability.  Overall great choice that I made, and now I'm looking at that D7000 and passing down the D3100 to the wife :lmao:


----------



## CNCO (Jan 28, 2011)

not me, i want the d7000


----------

